# Here - 5 mins late [Westin St. John]



## DavidnRobin (Jun 5, 2009)

too funny {story of my life...} - will catch up later


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 5, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> too funny {story of my life...} - will catch up later



Did you miss the Westin Ferry?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2009)

Bags packed and ready to go - uhoh - 65# for one bag and 41# for the other - $90 extra for over 50#, but only $25 for extra bag (talk about fuzzy math...) - no way - rearranged bags 49# and 50# exactly - carried on snorkel stuff - need to find a carry-on bag that fits snorkel stuff better.

Delta red-eye from SFO-ATL - didn't sleep even w/ ambien (even Robin) - too funny she falls asleep on SFO tarmac and awakes thinking we are in ATL - had to give her the bad news that we hadn't taken off yet.

OK-OK - use SP-FF conversion for upgrades... wish I did this for our upcoming SFO-LHR flight - but gonna convert SP for US miles when I get back for StarAlliance flights...

I fell deep asleep on seats in ATL (but not my love) with the world buzzing around for about 90 mins - woke up in a haze to board plane after some crappy coffee (Starbucks line was at least 30 min long) and a quick greasy breakfast sandwich at Chick-o-filet (sp?}

flight taxis on tarmac for about 50 mins before take off - get to STT 30 mins late (2:30) and miss the Westin taxi to ferry by 5 mins - next is at 5:15 - nope...

take stuffed taxi to ferry at CA ($18 for 2p w/2 bags) - 5mins late for 3PM ferry - of course made 2 stops before ferry - trying to get to OConnor rentals at WSJ to pick-up car by 4:30...

take a fantastic taxi ride to RH - w/ Torch - turns into part tour (cars kept whizzing by us, but pleanty of time to make 4PM ferry)  - with going to the road that crosses the top of STT - beautiful views over there - he shows us where he lives - where about everyone lives of note - a bit of history - all w/ a very heavy accent that I can make out - Robin could barely understand him - luckily I keep up w/ island news - so I could follow him for the most part.  from CA-RH  $24 (2p/2bags) - give him $40 - well worth it.

take the RH-CB ferry ($14 - 2p w/2bags) and then taxi to Westin ($14 - 2p w/ 2bags... sensing a theme here...)

get to Westin 5 mins late for OConnor rentals - closed - oh well - St John market is an easy walk

checking in at front desk - uhoh - my villas is "out-of-order"!!!??? wtf does that mean?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2009)

lol....So far you are killing me (and scaring me).  

Can you get all the kinks worked out before next Friday!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2009)

*OOO = 'Out of Office' and 'Out of Order'*

you betcha (as then say around MIN) - not staying in our villa - something is wrong with ours ('holes in wall' and 'bees nest on balcony'...) sez the Front Desk...  not many options... and I am way to tired for this - trying to 'go slow' but obviously not slow enough

_"Still is Still Moving to Me"  Willie Nelson (and Toots and the Maytals_)

ok - ok - not going to get any info from desk girl (never trust anyone under 30...) other than my options are to spend a week in 3419 (opposite end from our building) or get 2 weeks in a BV 2Bd Loft so we dont have to move(tempting but no parking or semi-private pool - and stolen BBQs...  )

how about a 3Bd Pool Villa (please, please, please)??? - you know i tried nicely... nope, sold out ... 

no mention of SP or any compensation - other than 'sorry'

(o well - go slow... right?)

anyway... not going to get my villa, or may not until next Fri - meaning we will have to move at some point {drag} - decide to stay in 3419 - Robin agrees - doesn't want BV for same reasons - i luv her...

no car - no staying in our deeded villa - no notice of not staying in our villa - luckily we missed the ferry because I would have been out of sorts if we arrived at 6PM and had to deal with switching villas - wouldn't want to go 'American Airlines' on them (sorry gonna need to look at last year's thread to understand...)

... and what about my secret rum that i stashed in our villa last year???


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2009)

trying to catch-up and still remember - is this what Twitter is for?

no rum punches when the ferry drops you off
cutting down on Iguana Shuttles (signs are down)
no water on ferry or at Front Desk (uhoh - foolish move WSJ)...
bad economy is hurting all...
I guess that is what happens when you go from Cat6 to Cat5

I wonder if OOO means that they haven't finished with our villa?

3419 is somewhat redecorated with Westin style - We like it - but that is us - the Carib-style had gotten tacky.

flat sceen TVs (w/ HDMI) - dark furniture - new tables - new drapes - some fixtures are new - new carpets (with stains of course) - fresh paint

bathrooms and kitchen are still the same - the shower in Main Bd always cracks me up - almost like getting into a head on a sailboat - gotta be tough on old folks... {what a minute - i resemble that remark...}

Heavenly shower heads (vs showerhead coming out of wall like last time...) - nice.

i took pics.

gotta love the weather here - we eat down below at resort - tired/hungry - asleep at 9:30 - i find out why i want back in my villa asap...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great update!!!  Sounds like you guys are being really good sports.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2009)

boom...boom...boom...

3419 is at end of building - closest to the road - and woke up repeatedly by locals blastin tunes (wild rapid-fire Carib rap) while driving by - normally i might like this music but not at 2-3AM.  Then at around 4:30AM someone ralphing and swearing between ralphing (dreamt i was back in college).  thought it was a neighbor and was going to yell to stfu - until i realize that it is 2 guys out on the road (must have been a long walk from CB...?) - sounds like he is losing a lung... idiot.

the sounds of the island jungle are loud in the Bd - millions of bugs all chirping at once - normally soothing - but after being awaken too many times - hoping for some peace&quiet - i bring out my bose speakers and iPod that I have a 'white noise' track.  ahhh... back to sleep - of course Robin is dead to the world.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2009)

wake-up at 8:30 - Robin is still out (11 hours of sleep and counting... she is cute laying there having stolen all the covers to protect her from the ceiling fan wind.

I get up and walk down to OConnor to pick-up car - sunny warm morning.

unfortunately not a warm sunny personality for the local woman at OConnor - normally they are grouchy (cold), but she takes the prize.  can't get her to even come close to changing her poker face - almost say something - unbelievable that they would run a rental agency with such a grouchy person.

she makes me fill out the vehicle dings (many of course) - i take pics also - and mumble under my breath that i am way too tired for this crap - don't care if she hears me - as i am sure she doesn't care wtf i think

no matter - i think we are going to rent at STT airport next time and take car barge over now i know both ways to RH.

off to STJ Market (very) close by to pick up essentials (bread, milk, butter, jam, water) - no prices marked on anything - tough to shop at a market with no prices on an island where things all already expensive. Counter person has same demeanor as OConnor woman.  Can't get a smile or even a response - too tired w/o coffee to try.  ...seems to be a lot of that "400 years" anger going on - I guess even having a job ain't good enough


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2009)

get back to villa - and my sweetness has finally arose from her beauty slumber - wow - 12 hours... poor thing was exhusted - she slept soundly (at least one of us did...)

new coffee machine to figure out - doesn't have a coffee pot - we bring ground Peets coffee with us (Arabian Mocha Java - we are coffee snobs...) - new machine makes good strong coffee

Make some toast, butter and jam to have w/coffee - go back for a refill - and what are those tiny things crawlin about!?  friggin tiny tiny ants all over the crumbs! - can barely see them.  hmmm... no bug spray and don't really want to spray - just going to keep clean for now.  I really want back into our villa now - away from road and closer to pool.

speaking of bugs - even the locals are saying how bad the mosquitoes have been during May - along with the rains they had - looks like the mosquitoes have abated somewhat - luckily we bought a bunch of OFF (unscented), but I hate having that stuff on me.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2009)

from Robin..
like the new leaf soaps
new lighted make-up mirror
lousier toilet paper and tissues
changed lighting in bathroom
new full-length mirror in master bath
dish soap, 1 box bounce, and some laundry detergent (2 boxes Tide), 1 box snuggle, 1 bag dishwasher soap ($2 more per each at store - WSJ again being foolish)  - we bought our own dishwasher soap pellets (electrosol), but having laundry detergent like last year would be nice
DR lights do not dim now (too bright)
new fans
new framed pictures


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 7, 2009)

walked down for lunch at the main pool (Snorkles) - at least people working for Westin are friendly - get some food and drinks (Painkiller and Bushwacker) - relaxing beach scene - only water toys left is one water trampoline.  there is cocktail service on beach, but need to ask waitress to remember you (no big deal anyway - quite capable of walking 30 steps to bar)  Drinks seem smaller and weaker. We were going to go into main pool but forgot towel card - no matter - decise to go up to our building pool.

always refreshing - new floats - and NEW BBQs built-in (woohoo) - last year they had portable propane BBQs, and old ones were OOO - can't wait to use these.  Hang out at pools and meet some week 22/23 owners.  All seem unhappy with the changing priorities at the Westin (most complaints were about the reduction in Iguana shuttles).  I am okay with walking down, and taking them up - but also good to have a car.  One coupls said they waited 35 mins after calling - and missed thier friends - that seems odd - why not just walk at some point - its like 5 mins.

new slogan may need to be... "Lower Your Expecations"

we hang out until sun starts to go down and here come the mosquitoes - first plan was to BBQ some burgers, but hadn't gone to market yet - after cleaning up - decide to drive to CB (good plan...).

Drive in the back road to CB - where you come in at the Beach Bar - crowded - no parking - the old school field is no longer open - make another circle - and find parking in front of the Fish Trap.  we always seem to eat there because we seem to find parking there.

The Fish Trap is crowded so we wait in bar and I have a very fresh Newcastle Brown Ale (yum) and Robin has a lemon-coconut rum drink.  While waiting we meet a local guy (Steve) who is there for a party. I chide him for drinking Jaeger (yuck) and he offers to buy our drinks... nice guy - table is ready.

Robin loves her seared Ahi Tuna (and Savignon Blanc- my Wahoo was dry (that's what I get for ordering a fish called Wahoo) - good enough - I have another Newcastle (good when fresh).

Off to the Beach Bar to drink our dessert (me: Bushwacker.  Robin: Lime in the Coconut) - so good I have another.  We run into Steve - and I buy him another Jaeger.  Turns out that there were having a Wake of sorts - his father had just passed away - I had heard the story in the news - sad.  We toast to him. Steve is really nice guy - offers us a drink, but I am maxed - especially having to drive back to the Westin.  He has lived on STT/STJ all his life and runs a trucking company - good story teller - learn a few things about life on STJ from a native Islander. We part ways and head home to crash - slept like a log.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I almost feel like I'm there.  Of course it helps that it's 75 and gorgeous here today.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

really need to get going earlier - still draggin - turned out that our Bd window was slightly cracked - no wonder is sounded like the jungle life right in the room

we didn't get out after about noon after coffee and toast (rained hard in the morning) - drove over to Francis Bay (north of Maho) - really nice - perfect for kids - sandy bottom - calm - water is actually a bit cooler this year (like 83 vs 84...) - and not so hot outside . Snorkled over to Maho point by Little Maho and the Maho campgrounds, and back.  Saw millions of small fish with Pelicans feasting - lots of soft coral - a stingray up close with another fish shadowing him, a medium baricuda

hand-in-hand... perfect...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

off to Woody's for happy hour - its Sunday so parking aint so bad.  

Sierra Nevada beer and Mango Diaquiri for Robin. Get a seat inside and have Shark bites (yum), shrimps and Fish sandwich with pasta (yum) and more Mango Daqs (its happy hour afterall.

Back to the Villa - and lo and behold - we can move to OUR villa - yahoo!

Go down and pick up keys - no thanks - we will move ourselves...

boom-boom - we grab everything - 20 quick trips back-forth - and back home... ahhh....
we love our villa - so glad we ended up on the inside by the pool/BBQs

uhoh- what's that smell?  like wood fire smoke...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess thay had to smoke out the bees - or maybe fumigation - both?  some catch on fire?  damn - going to have to get some scented candles.

we havent shopped yet and our friends are just arriving on the Westin ferry - quick drive below to pick them up - at least they dont have too bother to move.  Their luggage will find its way - off to Starfish for food...

$300 later - and forgot $15 off coupon (w/$100 purchase) - oh well - next time (hopefully).  The beer/wine/liquor store is next to Starfish - oops -my AMEX got turned off (damn forgot to call and tell them I was going to USVI) - have to call and fix.  Picked up some yummy Mango Cruzan Rum - and some white wines (chard and blanc) - case of Sierra Nevada...

who the hell bought 3 bottles of kalamata olives for $9 each!!!!??? gotta keep an eye on those girls...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

LOVE those new BBQs!

cooked some great burgers on the pool BBQs - simple quick dinner - careful not to burn the hair on your forearms when lighting.

we really love the new furnishings - and villa look - friends who also went last year really remarked on how nice everything looked - showers have been retiled - Heavenly shower head...

nice thing about moving is that we get to double up some stuff - and everything is nice and clean again

and too many shots of Mango rum... 
g'nite


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

David - I love the on-going trip report - keep it up!


----------



## clymberz (Jun 8, 2009)

Great story, especially the part about bringing your own Peet's!    Please post pictures (go slow) and have FUN!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

random stuff...

Secret Rum was still in our villa! - hid in upper kitchen cabinet - everyone surprised no one found it 

we bought 4 NY strip steaks w/ black pepper and garlic sauce\
4 chicken breasts - all frozen in soft-side collor packed w/ check-in - still frozen when we arrive.

Of course the 1# Peets - are friends brought 2#s of Peets - yea! They (Steve and Dot = SnD) flew 1st class out here on FF *A points and could carry up to 75#

1L Grey Goose Vodka in Nalgene container (need something other than Run sometimes)
Didn't bring wine this time - but maybe next - moderate (drinkable) wine here is like $60/bottle - yes - we are coffee, beer and wine snobs (damn Californians)

Portable Bose speakers w/ RCA (mini-mini) - gotta have music - it was reggae day yesterday - over 12 hours on shuffle until it ended - we live music on even when we are out.  The villas have a new Bose system - with speakers and bass unit.  The one in 3419 wasnt setup - but ours is.  I still like our portable one - esp going out to the pool.

Love being a few steps from the pool and BBQs form our villa - may not seem like a big thing, but it is great to be able to get back and forth really quickly - No one seems to be using those nice BBQs

When we were in 3419 - Housekeeping kept coming in to see if we needed anything - weird - must have thought we were Hotel stayers.  I prefer them to stay away - we can self-manage are dirt.

Robin brings a fitted sheet (high quality cotton) for the Heavenly mattress (not CA king like at home - so this sheet is just for our TS stays) - great idea since we hate those wrinkles the flat sheets have when tossing - and can use as packing material to protect things in our check-in bag

tons of Costco sunscreen and OFF (gonna need it - already have mosquitoe bites - they are tiny mother-buggers)

Lots of feral cats - seem more than I recall - lucky (for me) we cant take them home - Robin has big heart.

Lots of chickens/roosters - again - more than previous?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

ok - ok - as you can see this Monday morning - killin' time while the new arrivals get off of West coast time (11AM here) - I have already messed up the sheets, rearranged the stuff from the rapid move - had coffee/toast - been out to the pool...

Robin tells me it rained hard last night (I never woke during the night, but got to bed late). we had the windows open still trying to get the fire-smoke smell out (smells like a campground fire) - it is strong in our Bd - can't smell in the rest of the villa anymore - i am on a mission to get it out of our room - it is not in the drapes or bedding (if it were in the bedding.  A SVP of SVO that is head of "I am pissed off..." would be avoiding my calls - it aint so bad. I think it is the walls - from the pool you can see a boarded opening on the side paneling where the bees nest could have been.

Front desk told me that week 22 of our villa was empty - even an Iguana Shuttle person had heard about the bees and knew our villa was OOO.

I hear a lot of shuttles - so not sure why everyone is out of sorts. Another good thing about being out of 3419 is the shuttles (and cars) turn around there - ands less road noise now...

I have a feeling that a lot of the shuttles are ferrying people in/out of the BV villas - they seems a lot of activity down there when we are walking along.  We unaminously voted that the Hillside people RULZ!  Esp after the burgers and late nite pool visit.  of course - that Cruzan Mango Rum helps - watch out for that stuff - it tastes like it has no alcohol.

Is it Monday morning already...?  So glad we are here for 2 weeks.

OK - time to get those sleepheads up!!!  Here goes the music...!
Later.

added - o well... guess i will download photos...
Tugger friends should FaceBook us... (and visa versa)


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 8, 2009)

I've read many times that WSJ is one of the most difficult exchanges in the timeshare universe.  This thread has me wondering why.


----------



## OCsun (Jun 8, 2009)

David, 
We were there weeks 16 & 17 and love your posts.  I am sitting here reading them to my husband and we are both laughing our heads off.  When you described the facial expressions of the woman at the car rental and grocery store we both said that's St. John!  Then we both sighed; wishing we were there.    Pam


----------



## islandguy (Jun 8, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> I've read many times that WSJ is one of the most difficult exchanges in the timeshare universe.  This thread has me wondering why.



Because it is a special place and heaven on earth.  I go twice a year.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 8, 2009)

*Go to the Beach ALREADY!!!*

Get to the beach; don't wait for late risers.  You've been there awhile now, you gotta get out of the villa and hit the beach (provided there are no swells).  

Totally relate to the O'Connor's experience.  We had happily rented from them for 7 years, until this spring.  When I finally realized our flight would get in too late to get our car on Saturday, I called to cancel Saturday only, saying I would pick up on Sunday.  Get there on Sunday, no record of our reservation, too bad.  WTF?  I call their Cruz Bay office and insist they go through the reservations, find it, and give me a car.  They finally (two hours later) admit their mistake and grudgingly hand over a Grand Cherokee that appears to be someone's personal car (we had reserved a Liberty).  No apology, and terrible attitude when we turned it in the following Saturday morning.  I don't know what's up there; they used to be so nice.

Looking forward to more of your trip report, but I expect you all to hit the beach.  Looking forward more to our 2011 trip, the first time the kid's Spring Break coincides with our weeks so we get to use both of our WSJ weeks (17 and 18) together for the first time.

Lori


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> I've read many times that WSJ is one of the most difficult exchanges in the timeshare universe.  This thread has me wondering why.



Because it's a very unique place, and tiny, and WSJ is the only TS on the island.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

it helps to go slow - these help (Bushwacker at the Beach Bar)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

Robin catching last rays on deck
(I am sweet on her...}


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 8, 2009)

How late is the market open, outside of the Resort? 

Glad to read that the resort go you into your unit.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

If you read this thread and say to yourself that it sounds awful... WSJ/STJ may not be for you... {no disrepect}- we love this place

I found out about the bees - I may even get photos - the Bee Keeper (old islander guy named Smooth - looks 75) just came by - what a character - there were 1000s of them - they tore out the wall in our bedroom - he tells me the smoke is harmless (I hope so...)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> How late is the market open, outside of the Resort?
> 
> Glad to read that the resort go you into your unit.



St John Market is open until 11PM - they have prices up as of last night - stopped by to get some Supremely Spicy hummus (Sabra) to go with our toasted Naan bread - yum - and vine tomatoes


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

Upcoming music at the Beach Bar - we are going to go see 'The Ish' Friday...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

sun going down


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

new BBQs - these things are beautiful... {guy thing...}


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> If you read this thread and say to yourself that it sounds awful... WSJ/STJ may not be for you... {no disrepect}- we love this place
> 
> I found out about the bees - I may even get photos - the Bee Keeper (old islander guy named Smooth - looks 75) just came by - what a character - there were 1000s of them - they tore out the wall in our bedroom - he tells me the smoke is harmless (I hope so...)



When bee keepers "smoke" out bees, they usually just burn regular old wood sans chemicals. You should be okay.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

let's try this
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll308/blujahz/stj update 0606/?albumview=slideshow

Password = DnR_TUG


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

*Towel Cards?...*

Towel Cards?... We don't need no stickin' Towel Cards.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

*Secret Rum!!!*

Man - this is sweet - things are turning around - Secret Rum is still there (w/ Secret Rum hiding cabinet in rear of photo) - time for Secret Rum Punch!!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

*15 Step Program*

about 15 steps from Villa to BBQ/Pool - man we LOVE our Villa - bees and all.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

our villa (finally)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

any requests?
Hurry - STJ is running out of rum... lol


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> any requests?
> Hurry - STJ is running out of rum... lol



How about a photo of the view from your unit?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

boom...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

boom...boom...


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> it helps to go slow - these help (Bushwacker at the Beach Bar)




David ---

The girl bartender makes a much prettier bushwacker than the boy bartender.  I'll see if I can't find a picture.

-- Jerseygirl


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW!  KILLER VIEW!!!!  Do you have a roomy lanai for lounging? (or whatever they call it on SJ.)


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Girl Bartender's Bushwacker - circa 2 weeks ago -- and sorry, I have no idea how to make this smaller.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 8, 2009)

loved the photos especially the grassy areas between units? What is the building with steps going down to beach?  Also in your 2nd photobucket series, large inner stairway - what is this?

Likewise, I wasn't too keen about trading into St John, your photos are better than the official photos - love the sunset views


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> WOW!  KILLER VIEW!!!!  Do you have a roomy lanai for lounging? (or whatever they call it on SJ.)



Fooled you!!!
those were from last year - its been raining - but everything is green green green

just had our steak dinner (no one is using those great BBQs) - of course it is raining, but still - i am calling it 'happy sweat'

bought a wine wine at Starfish - fantastic -
Conundrum 2006 White Table Wine - $38.59 - and worth every penny (screw cap)


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> just had our steak dinner (no one is using those great BBQs) - of course it is raining, but still - i am calling it 'happy sweat'
> 
> bought a wine wine at Starfish - fantastic -
> Conundrum 2006 White Table Wine - $38.59 - and worth every penny (screw cap)



I can guarantee you, we will be firing up the grills at pool below. So when you see smoke, it will be us. You should see all the food the girls are packing. 

$38.59 a bottle....excellent!


----------



## applekor (Jun 8, 2009)

David-  Thanks for the update!  The new furnishings look great.  We are coming in friday to the hotel then to our villa (4410)  on sunday for the week.  i'm curious to see what they have done to our villa considering it is one of the newer ones.   We still got hit with the assesment!


We've had the conundrum. It is very nice.  Now I know you all like the bushwacker but I have got to say that the VANILLA pain killer rules in our villa.   take care-  Tom


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 8, 2009)

applekor said:


> David-  Thanks for the update!  The new furnishings look great.  We are coming in friday to the hotel then to our villa (4410)  on sunday for the week.  i'm curious to see what they have done to our villa considering it is one of the newer ones.   We still got hit with the assesment!
> 
> 
> We've had the conundrum. It is very nice.  Now I know you all like the bushwacker but I have got to say that the VANILLA pain killer rules in our villa.   take care-  Tom



That will make three of us from Tug at WSJ. We will be arriving Friday too. Not sure if we will see anyone Friday or Saturday. We have the Bad Kitty booked for Saturday.


----------



## We Love Fun (Jun 8, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> bought a wine wine at Starfish - fantastic -
> Conundrum 2006 White Table Wine - $38.59 - and worth every penny (screw cap)



We had Conundrum for the first time at Emeril's Delmonico in Las Vegas at the Chef's Table with the wine guy. It was great and always a favorite since!


----------



## applekor (Jun 8, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> That will make three of us from Tug at WSJ. We will be arriving Friday too. Not sure if we will see anyone Friday or Saturday. We have the Bad Kitty booked for Saturday.



It must be a BIG BAD KITTY to hold your group of 13.  Have fun.  We'll look for you all.  ( By the way, how do you get a group of 13 to get along with each other for a full week?)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 8, 2009)

bad kitty at white bay - jost van dyke (2008)...


----------



## Transit (Jun 9, 2009)

D n R ,The refurb on the room looks great glad to hear you having a good time.


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice posts David and Robin. We're here at WSJ also, weeks 23-25. Noticed some skimping also this year. Unit got the midweek clean and only got 1 new bottle of shampoo, no fresh soaps... Monday night owner's cocktail party has been phased out.. Even the kids activities have been "downsized" too. No more floating icebergs either....We always make the best of it though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 9, 2009)

Francis Bay (again)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 9, 2009)

Francis Bay spot


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 9, 2009)

Pelican


----------



## tropical1 (Jun 10, 2009)

David, I am loving your reports they are so entertaining!  We have only been to WSJ once (last summer) and fell in love with it!  Your report and photos reminds us why we loved it and hope we can luck up again and get another week some time.  Looking forward to your next report.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks - I am running out of steam to write - so photos easier.

Yesterday - day at Francis Bay (repeat) - beautiful day - it had been raining. Guest did not puke in car on back-way to Maho Bay this year (yea).  Great sitting area to left looking out at Bay - shaded parking area.

Went to Tap Room (Virgin Island Brew Pub) for an IPA on way back to Villa - ho hum IPA - hops were old so it was a bit metallic - everyone liked it except me.

Got back to villa - to get prepared for Westin Caribbean BBQ (caught 5min shut eye while Robin beatified herslf - if that is even possible).

The Westin Carb BBQ was in lieu of SPs for Owners update - tickets are $50 each (for 4 of us = $200) and if we miss Owners Update we will be charged $200.

BBQ was a blast (at least for us) Burgers, Brats, dogs, ribs, salad, potato salad, (yum) - and 2 drinks tickets each ticket.  Coconut Man slicing coconuts. Coconuts are different here - has 'water' inside that can be used as an plasma (isotonic saline) - supposed to be healthy.  The coco-meat inside is soft. Also 'Pyros of the Caribbean'- fire tossers - and then a Carib Band called CSN - what fun - front man was a young blind guy with great voice and very entertaining.  We got a long congo line going - it was a workout - lots of Westin people dancing and sweating - FUN, FUN, FUN.  I lost 10# of water - Robin 'glowed' - I will post photos... {good job Westin - if you can't have fun doing this...then... well...

secret - if you use a small amount of bug spray (supplied to guests) on finger - it rubs the black sharpie off the ticket used to mark your drinks... lol

After BBQ party - spent some time in villa pool with our Bose for music - still no one looks as if they are using the new BBQs.  Water was perfect.  They have new floaties - and just floated around listening to tunes.  Even had a frog friend that enjoyed the tunes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

frog enjoying tunes by villa pools... (Joe Louis Walker)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Coconut Man w/ Robin


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Robin glowing doing a workout dance


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

the sweating lovers... (self shot turned out well)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

FIREBALL!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Fire Tosser


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Congo-line


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

CSN Band at Westin Carib BBQ (hot-hot-hot!)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 10, 2009)

Congo line 2 - Robin (hot...hot...hot!)


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 10, 2009)

You crazy kids!  

Q: How does one get on the "guest list"?  I swear I won't puke (at least from the car ride)!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope that BBQ is a weekly event! Looks like a lot of fun....Is it worth sitting through a 60 minute "update"...  .... $50 x 13 = $650


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 11, 2009)

The BBQ was for the Owner Tour - which we just got back from - about 60 mins door-to-door. I felt sorry for the salesperson, but when Robin started to get sucked in - I put a stop to it since we are not buying and Sales is 100% commission - and didn't want to waste their time.  Funny how they make you feel guilty even though they are the ones offereing the "Owners Update". I didn't get any WSJ info that is not already known.  They didn't give me prices - other than some indirect talk that offseason Hillside studios (from upgrades) are ~$7-9K EOY.

There were large families there - make sure you all get in the congo-line...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 11, 2009)

Yesterday...

Jakes for brunch (Lumberyard)- good, hearty,and cheap (relatively) - can park there - and not get caught in the 1-way traffic now in CB while working on roundabout (where Texaco Station was).

Then off to Hawksnest - and Little Hawknest (to south) - great - very clear visibility  - perfect weather - schools of Blue Tangs between the 2 beaches - also sting-ray close-up at Little Hawksnest - large Parrot fish and lots of soft-corals.

The entrance to the south-side is rocky (flat) - there is a little inlet to shallow sandy bottom by notch in flat rock.  Otherwise sandy entrance by main part of Hawksnest, but would need to circumvent reefs to get to south reef by Little Hawksnest - since they are shallow.

Grilled chicken breasts for dinner -Ceasar salad - baked beans - more Conundrum (we left 1 bottle at Starfish...) and another batch of Secret Rum punch.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 11, 2009)

In regards to shuttles and maintenance/housekeeping -

shuttles are no problem except around dinner time.

Maintenance has been eerie - I called twice and they have been here instantly - even around 7pm last night - AC controller upstairs went out - and guy was at door in about a minute.  also had toilet level break - again right away someone came to replace.

We had no notice of mid-week tidy (usually Mon/Tue) and yesterday (Wed) morning I called to get towel refresh - we dont need anything else and prefer to clean ourselves (we bring our own fitted sheet and didn't want to have them accidentially take it) - and housekeeper came immediately - and someone also showed up with even more towels.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 12, 2009)

i am going so slow - i think i am moving backwards.

we are so glad we got a 2nd week - it would really suck to have to pack up last nite and go back today.

of course - WSJ thought we were checking out today - because someone with my exact name has week 24 reserved - amazing... {of course our 1st week had me living in North Carolina - with the same street address... good old SVO database}

yesterday was a slight drizzle for a good part of the day - went to Cinnamon Bay and snorkled out to Cinnamon Cay - beach was practically empty.

Rhumbl Lines for dinner - Ultimate Pad Thai, Blackened Scallops and Pupus - yummy - and mojitos and a real Painkiller (ouch - must be 151 dark) - of course it was ~$200 for 4 of us (w/ tip) - glad we are eating at the villa more.  And off to Beach Bar to drink our dessert (Bushwackers) - got parking in front of Beach Bar (lucky) and walked to Rhumblines.  Humid night - sat under fans.

$4.95 for dark and light Cruzan Rum at Starfish Market.  Almost cheaper than water or soda.
STJ market had Conumdrum (2006) - unmarked prices on wine - they didn't know the prices - so they sold it to us for $14.95 - we bought 2 bottles (lol)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 12, 2009)

OK - smoke smell still in our Bd - but now its smells like old man's pipe smoke because I have been burning berry-scented candles...  glad I am at 0.15% when i go to bed... lol

Tomandrobin - you may need to take over thread... my mind is going fast... man- we are 50% through... cant believe we did this in just one week before - thank you susan and steve for selling us week 23 - gonna write them a thank you note.

we LOVE this place - please help me - i am going to end up like one of those old sailor dudes at the end of the bar - sound asleep with a warm bud-lite bottle sitting in front of them (and not a care in the world...) what did i do for a profession again?  Robin... help!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 12, 2009)

entire day at Trunk Bay today - incredible w/no crusie ships and low Fri crowd - sunny w/ cotton clouds - simply incredible.  went to normal spot - right side looking at ocean - found a parking place close - and perfect shady spot to set up camp.   snorkled both right side and around the cay - amazing - especially when sun was shining.

bought an o'neil water shirt (SPF 50+) in CB - CB Dive shop - totally worth the price of 3 sunblock lotions ($45) - these are great sun protectors


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 13, 2009)

*The Two Robins!*

Doubley cute...
{at the Soggy Dollar in JVD}


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 14, 2009)

Saturday - took public ferry from STJ to Jost Van Dyke (BVI) - saw Tom of tomandrobin taking the Bad Kitty charter when we were walking to the ferry - and then briefly again at the Soggy Dollar Bar when they were arriving and we were taking off to catch the ferry home (late arriving taxi man was making me nervous) - just enough time to snap quick photo above - and quick hello/goodbye (The Robins didn't have time to even meet...)

We had a group vote - and next time we are not taking public ferry - too much hassle and waiting.  Hire a private captain for a day (best) or a good charter like BK (next best) - worth the extra money.

Had dinner at Crazy Crackers in CB - went to go to The Lime Inn, but they were closed {?} - very quiet in CB on a Saturday nite  - lots of parking - skipped dessert (Bushwacker at Beach Bar)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Trunk Bay Video*

My 1st YouTube video...!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IyzhY9uzK0


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> My 1st YouTube video...!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IyzhY9uzK0



Looks great!


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks David once again for sharing your experiences with us.  

The video looks like my kind of place!  I think I am going to try to contact Jim Johnson at Starwood to see about trading / upgrading my WPROV weeks to a 3 BR WSJ pool villa.  Does anyone have Jim Johnson's phone number?  If so, please PM me with it.

Thank you!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Westin5Star --

When I was there the last week of May, I was told there were no 3-BR pool villas in inventory.  Of course, they were really pushing the new phase, so it could have been untrue ... not to imply that a Sales Rep would lie or anything.   

Also, when I bought last year, they told me they couldn't do upgrades (I had several resale voluntary resorts I would have loved to use).  Again ... I don't trust anything they say, but letting you know their "story" at the time.

I LOVE my pool villa, but it's only an EOY ... and I've decided to go with the new phase for the alternative year.  After corresponding with Tom a while back, I've grown to love the idea of having a floating week for that 2nd year.  My dd intends to teach school ... and depending on where she ends up, I want to be sure she and my future grandchildren (I'm thinking 3 ) can come.  I'm going to watch resales, but bought the explorer package just in case (can't believe I'm considering a 2nd developer purchase ... must be losing my mind or having a mid-life crisis or something).


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 16, 2009)

I took the owners update yesterday. I was offered a pool villa and an upgrade. My friends were nOt Offered the pool side villa, but they are not current owners.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Upgrade from your existing WSJ or an upgrade from another resort (I wanted to trade-in a SBP when I bought and they told me they couldn't do it)?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 16, 2009)

Upgrade within the resort, not off property. 



jerseygirl said:


> Upgrade from your existing WSJ or an upgrade from another resort (I wanted to trade-in a SBP when I bought and they told me they couldn't do it)?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 17, 2009)

The 3Bd (pool) villas are sweet - since you travel with a large group and can afford it - why not?

We were offered some type of 3Bd (pool) but wasn't interested - so got no info.  We are loving our villa and are fortunately to get 2 consecutive weeks - now we want 3 weeks.

Our internet has been out since Monday morning.  Hard to remember back that far - where was we?

Waterlemon today... has to be the best snorkling (and everyone seems to know) - we snorkled from the beach - and we had our own turtle escort most of the way out to the cay.  At one point we had the turtle, a very large stingray and medium barracuda all within view.   Went around outside of cay since current was slow - coral life out there is doing well since not getting as mashed by poor snorklers.

Hey Tom/Robin - hope you guys have been having a great time (sans rain) - sorry we blew bye so quickly at JVD - taxi to catch.  We haven't even gone down to the resort since the BBQ over a week ago.  It will be just Robin and I for our last day - maybe we will see you guys.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 17, 2009)

such grace - and adorable to...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDV42pFYaCU


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2009)

So David, what did you do with that bottle after you got out there?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 18, 2009)

aren't they biodegradable?

actually we bring bottle 'coozies' {Beach Bar} otherwise the beer (in our case - Sierra Nevada) warms up immediately - in this case the bottle got tossed back to the beach - we always pack-out what we pack-in (and sometimes more)

can't believe that we did this in just 1 week before

i would say the only downside of this vacation has been the numerous mosquitoes this year - it has prevented from us hanging-out (being still) outside more compared to other years w/o out soaking in bugspray

had our anniversary dinner last night at Asolare (sunset over St Thomas) - it was great - get there at 5:45 for tables along balcony rail (good suggestion from Westin Vacation Services) - we definitely head back there in years to come.

off to Honeymoon today - great weather today - calm seas


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 20, 2009)

anyway... sorry I couldn't keep up on the trip report - going too slow and internet was out for 2 days (and the rum was in) - i will try and fill-in {maybe} and post photos/videos

if you have questions - please ask - we learn more and more each time we go

it took 14 hours dock to door to get home (1:15PM WSJ ferry/taxi {$50pp one way} - STT - 4PM Delta flight ATL {dinner} - 9PM flight to SFO - crazy friggin' SFO taxi ride home at midnite {even i was nervous - idiot doing >100mph on 101S - i actually told him to slow down eventhough i was so ready to be home...}} - a bit different than STJ that has a max speed limit of 20mph


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 20, 2009)

we never went to Honeymoon (didnt want to walk there) - so Robin and I went to the western side of Maho Bay and snorkeled out to the reef at 'America Point' (very long snorkle) - the beach there has Palm shade 

Eastern side of Maho is better (Maho Point toward Francis), but we had done that already (twice - once from Maho and once from Francis) - that area between Maho and Francis is some of the best/easy snorkle.

then we headed out to our last and now traditional snorkel at Trunk Bay after the NPS booth is closed (around 3PM) and parking is easy - lifeguards get off a 4PM - we snorkled out to the end of Trunk Cay on the west side (one with the underwater trail signs) and had great sunlight - and no other snorkelers - we then said goodbye to Trunk Bay and our final snorkel

we had found that one of the fun things to do after a long day at beach/snorkeling was to stop by the to-go window at Woody's and each get Bushwackers for Happy Hour ($1 off) - yum


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

it looks as if TnR and DnR will have competing WSJ/STJ pics

Sunset from villa (2009 this time)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep Left sign in Coral Bay
20 mph is the maximum speed limit on STJ


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

boat from East End (by Coral Bay)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

villas of B34
(note vehicle parking - a big plus for Hillside villas)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

combination cemetary and basketball court in Coral Bay


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> it looks as if TnR and DnR will have competing WSJ/STJ pics



Even though we were both at WSJ, we had totally different vacations. The only overlap is the resort and the Caribbean BBQ.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Even though we were both at WSJ, we had totally different vacations. The only overlap is the resort and the Caribbean BBQ.



Very true - we spent little time at the resort - Dinner/Lunch our 1st day, Carib BBQ, massages at the Spa for the girls (~$150/each), and Lunch our last day before the Westin ferry ride to STT ($55pp one way)

Looking forward to seeing the photos of the 2bd loft - last year there were none available to see

Sounds like you guys enjoyed the Carib BBQ - how many tickets did they give you for your Owners Update? Did you get a conga-line going?

Did the Bad Kitty charter work out for you?  As a charter - we have found it to be the best so far.  There were lots of people on our flight home with Bad Kitty T-shirts.  The Bad Kitty seemed to being doing a brisk business - since they moor at the Westin Bay - we only saw them once not being used.

As stated - do not take the public ferry to JVD unless you are on a strict budget (and only pay for a 1-way taxi ride to White Bay) - not worth the savings.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Looking forward to seeing the photos of the 2bd loft - last year there were none available to see
> 
> Sounds like you guys enjoyed the Carib BBQ - how many tickets did they give you for your Owners Update? Did you get a conga-line going?
> 
> ...



The Photos for the loft will be on day 3 of our report. 

They held firm on their 4 tickets per group policy. We ended up purchasing one additional ticket. Dinner, drinks and entertainment for 13 people was $40 and 90 minutes of our rime......best deal of the trip! 

The Bad Kitty charter was great! We only had two small complaints, but overall thought the trip was worth the money.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

East End road


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Me floating with Pelican (they seemed to love me...) at Leinster Bay


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Iguana in tree by our Villa's balcony


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Millipede on villa tree


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

View from inside villa


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

pool by villa


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

view from villa pool


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Waterlemon Cay (in distance) from Leinster Bay beach - we snorkeled to Waterlemon Cay from here (vs. walking out to the point) with a turtle escort most of the way - WL cay is the small cay in front of the larger island in background - the water looks green from the sea grass below (turtles eat the sea grass) - unfortunately, did not see any Starfish which had been reported to be in abundance just a couple of weeks before


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

yet - another sunset view from villa


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Vie's Snack Shack in Coral Bay


----------



## Transit (Jun 22, 2009)

Is the new market that's close to the Westin as nice as the Starfish market?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Depends - some things they have that Starfish didn't and visa-versa - they hadn't completed the inside yet and still hadn't completed with posting prices.  This worked to our advantage since we picked up 2 bottles of white wine (normally $40 each) for $15 each.  The deli/meat section at the new STJ market wasn't in yet - it is owned by the same people who own Dolphin Market (in Cruz Bay).

Cruzan Rum at Starfish was $5
Cruzan flavored rum (mango was our fav) was $10
Sierra Nevada Ale was $10 for a 6-pac

It is very close to WSJ - so that is a big plus (but Starfish is not far as you know) - the new Starfish Wine/Alcohol store has opened up more space in the Starfish market


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Wild donkeys of STJ (Coral Bay) - they used to use Donkeys for the sugar mills, but released them when they got steam generators.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

and sometimes beer floats (Francis Bay)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Francis Bay looking east


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Drinks at Asolare w/ Cruz Bay in background (highly recommended for Sunset dinner)


----------



## OCsun (Jun 22, 2009)

David, 
Thanks for all the pictures and posts; I really enjoyed them.   Pam


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2009)

rain!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow -- more great pictures!  I think I need to take a photography class.  I'm embarrased to post mine.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 23, 2009)

Tastes like coconut...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 23, 2009)

Woody's Happy Hour Scene


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 23, 2009)

Woody's Bushwackers - we would get a round after a day at beach snorkeling at their Take Out window during Happy Hour


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 23, 2009)

Close-up of dramatic sunset


----------



## tropical1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know what you mean Jerseygirl!  These put my pictures to shame!  Maybe I need to change settings on my camera!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

TROPICAL1 said:


> Maybe I need to change settings on my camera!



Yeah, that's it!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

A lot of these photos were taken with an old Olympus digital (since we don't take our good camera to the beaches) - the secret is to take a whole lot of photos and then select the ones that came out well and edit/save them, and delete the others.

I still have lots of photos to go through...


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> A lot of these photos were taken with an old Olympus digital (since we don't take our good camera to the beaches) - the secret is to take a whole lot of photos and then select the ones that came out well and edit/save them, and delete the others.
> 
> I still have lots of photos to go through...



LOL...That's what I do! I ended up with 605 keeper photos from the week's trip. I had a spare 1GB memory card just in case I filled my camera's card. My good camera, which I didn't take on this trip, has a 8 GB card.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue sunset over villa pool


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

tangled-up cactus


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Ooohhh! Nice, very nice!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

painted canoe on ceiling of Island Blues (Coral Bay)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

bougainvillea gone wild (Coral Bay)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

and another dramatic sunset photo (as normal - most of my photos are of sunsets or drinking related...)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Villa Tree off of balcony must be a male...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Snuggling at Island Blues


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Donkeys love to beg for food...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

serenDIPity - all the Coral Bay signs are like this...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

even little guys need sunscreen (but make sure they get Vitamin D...)


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

I noticed you posted a lot of pics from Coral Bay. We never made it that far around, maybe next trip.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I noticed you posted a lot of pics from Coral Bay. We never made it that far around, maybe next trip.



We only made it for one day - the day it rained hard on the west-side (Tues of week 24).  Coral Bay is beautiful - if we were to live on STJ (wish) - it would be in the Coral Bay area.  HGTV has just broadcast International House Hunters that featured STJ (3 homes in CB).  It was on the Sunday night at 10:30 PST before we had to go back to work... recommend recording if still showing... if we only had $1.5M to spare... anyone interested in splitting 3 ways (4 months each)?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

More YouTube Videos:

Me floating a Leinster Bay w/ pelican
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtPCgFkA7tw

Night scene watching lightning storm in distance from our villa (being from Calif - we do not get to see this often), but what this video has are the night sounds of STJ (w/ Radiohead [OK Computer] in background)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8enZYF0lZs

Beach scene at Francis Bay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY1nPMRgJM8

Beach scene at Hawksnest Bay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGy_BpIa1Q


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

ok kids - that is about it.  sorry the trip report falls apart mid-vacation, but well... that just goes to show that we had a fantastic time (even w/ mosquitoes - the only downer).

As mentioned many times - 2 weeks here was fantastic for us - and we can't wait to come back (49 weeks...) - we would unlikely ever sell these villas since it is money spent, and could likely rent for MFs plus.  there may come a time where we end up in a Coral Bay villa for longer than 2 weeks (like 4 months - i would love wearing sandals) and would just hold these for renting (not an advertisment - just saying...) - and if we can only come up with $1.5M

bye for now (us leaving on the Westin Breeze)





{check out my 2 week beard... now gone - Robin liked it...}


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Excellent trip report, as usual.  I printed last year's and placed it in my WSJ folder -- will do the same with this year's.  Lots and lots of ideas for our next trip -- thank you!  

Re the two week vacation -- I couldn't agree more.  We did our first week at Harborside, then our second at WSJ -- which is exactly the right order for us.  Fun, fun, fun ... followed by relax, relax and more relax!  The bonus was that we picked up $1000 in AA vouchers by agreeing to from NAS to STT via Miami and San Juan instead of just via Miami.  Took an extra 3 hours, but, there's a casino in the SJU airport so the time flew ... and, hey, what's 3 hours when you're on a two-week vacation?!  

One of my brother uses the 3-week theory:

Week One -- you worry about what didn't get done at work
Week Two -- you have a wonderful time
Week Three -- you worry about going back to work

I'm not quite that bad (almost) ... but hope to try his plan in the near future!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 26, 2009)

I found out while coming home - that Spirit Airlines is only about $310 RTpp from LAX/LAS-STT (w/ stop in Ft Lauderdale{hub}) - we need to figure out how to work this in.  Also - next time we are going to try renting at STT and taking car barge over (w/ shopping on STT)

Food/drinks of note:
Jakes for brunch (artery clogging, but great)
Rhumblines (Pupus and Pad Thai - and a killer Painkiller)
Bushwackers from Woody's Take Out window during Happy Hour
Shark Bites at Woody's w/ Sierra Nevada Beer
Sunset dinner (5:45 seating) at Asolare

Snorkling Locations:
Francis Bay-Maho Bay (Maho Bay point)
Waterlemon Cay (especialy outside when low current)
Trunk Bay Cay - when no cruise ships, or around 4PM
Hawksnest-Little Hawksnest (enter water at rock notch on west-side of beach)

BVI-Virgin Gorda+JVD charter: Bad Kitty
BVI-JVD only (w/ snorkeling in between): Hire Captain

Still to do:
Salt Pond hike/snorkel
Hike to Rams Head (more hiking in general)
Honeymoon-Salomon snorkel
More time in Coral Bay area (... and come-up w/ $1.5M to buy villa in Coral Bay)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 2, 2009)

FYI - I just finished calculating our WSJ/STJ 2009 trip expenses - it cost the 2 of us (DnR) about $420 per nite for 14 nites (2Bd TH villa) - includes everything (incl MFs/SA/Tax) except for air travel costs.  Our 2 guests split the costs with us for 11 of those nites and it cost them around $350/nite.

Added - in the fuzzy math world - WSJ charges about $600/nite for this villa type.  (an example of how TSing can both save and cost).  btw - we ate out for dinner 6 nites.


----------



## Pit (Jul 2, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> My 1st YouTube video...!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IyzhY9uzK0



Was that Mickey I saw in the clouds?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 2, 2009)

Pit said:


> Was that Mickey I saw in the clouds?



and a bunny rabbit riding a motorcycle...


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 2, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> More YouTube Videos:
> 
> Me floating a Leinster Bay w/ pelican
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtPCgFkA7tw
> ...


The night sounds of STJ are nice to listen to.     We enjoyed reading your report and especially with all the photo images too.  Thanks!


----------

